# Pros and cons, bitch or dog?



## Boxers (5 May 2013)

We have had a Boxer, a Rottweiler and currently have a German Shepherd.  At one time we had all three but the Boxer and the Rottweiler have now passed.  Our GSD is now 7 and we would like to get a puppy.  All these three have been dogs.

Hubby has for the past couple of seasons been beating with the local shoot and uses a cocker spaniel owned by the man who runs the shoot.

So as we want a puppy we have decided to get a spaniel (cocker or springer not sure yet) so that it can be a pet at home but also go beating too.

So what are the pros and cons over dog or bitch?

Thanks.


----------



## Superhot (5 May 2013)

Personal preference really.  Has your GSD been done? Do you envisage wanting to breed from a bitch in a few years? (I hope not, too many unwanted pups at the moment). I have 3 bitches and have honestly never ever had a problem.  They are all well socialized, trained and exercised.  Dogs often stay here, and to be honest, it's only entire dogs that are too randy that cause me any problems.
Incidentally, I met a lovely Sprocker the other day, very bright!  Best of both breeds for you maybe???


----------



## PorkChop (5 May 2013)

From a shooting point of view I would choose a dog.  You don't then have the problem of them coming into season during the winter, or the expense of having it spayed.

We've got three male and two female springers, they obviously all have their own personalities, however I find the dogs seem to worship me that little bit more than the bitches.

That being said one of the bitches is my best dog, possibly because she is a bit more driven.  I always got told that men should have bitches and women should have dogs, but like I say I have both - and none of them will work for my husband


----------



## Boxers (5 May 2013)

Superhot said:



			Personal preference really.  Has your GSD been done? Do you envisage wanting to breed from a bitch in a few years? (I hope not, too many unwanted pups at the moment). I have 3 bitches and have honestly never ever had a problem.  They are all well socialized, trained and exercised.  Dogs often stay here, and to be honest, it's only entire dogs that are too randy that cause me any problems.
Incidentally, I met a lovely Sprocker the other day, very bright!  Best of both breeds for you maybe???
		
Click to expand...

Yes our GSD has been done.  It is very unlikely we would breed, like you, I feel there are too many unwanted dogs around and we have no experience of breeding.

Sprocker sounds interesting


----------



## Boxers (5 May 2013)

LJR said:



			I always got told that men should have bitches and women should have dogs, but like I say I have both - and none of them will work for my husband 

Click to expand...

Ha ha

The cocker my husband uses will not do a thing for his owner if my husband is around!

  Husband bonded immediately with this dog and we have been offered him, but he is an outside dog and not housetrained, which we would struggle with at our home.


----------



## MurphysMinder (5 May 2013)

I have mainly had bitches, but the dogs I have had haven't been any problem really, I just find bitches slightly more biddable.  In my experience outside dogs generally house train quicker than puppies, so I wouldn't rule out the dog your husband has been working.  The only thing is as he is older your GSD possibly may take time to accept him.


----------



## Twizzel (6 May 2013)

Our bitch will do anything for my OH, think she has more respect for him. 

On the subject of spaniels ours is springer x cocker and a fantastic mix, both parents working bred and everywhere we go people stop and say what a fantastic dog. Looks like a springer but with the working cocker size


----------



## Crugeran Celt (6 May 2013)

Sprocker sounds interesting [/QUOTE]

A friend of mine has a working sprocker and he says HE's the best worker he has ever had and has been the easiest to train. Up until this one he has had springers for over 20 years so lots of experience. Saying that another friend has
the full sister and SHE  hasn't got a clue bless her but is a very good pet. So not sure if that means dogs are better than bitches for working? I have a springer but she is not working but has been exceptionally easy to train.


----------



## PorkChop (6 May 2013)

Boxers said:



			Ha ha

The cocker my husband uses will not do a thing for his owner if my husband is around!

  Husband bonded immediately with this dog and we have been offered him, but he is an outside dog and not housetrained, which we would struggle with at our home.
		
Click to expand...

I have taken on dogs from kennels, and trust me they settle into home life easily .  I would say if you are looking for a dog to work to stick to a pure bred, so either a springer or a cocker.  I rarely see a cross bred dog out working and there has to be a reason for this


----------



## Twizzel (6 May 2013)

LJR said:



			I have taken on dogs from kennels, and trust me they settle into home life easily .  I would say if you are looking for a dog to work to stick to a pure bred, so either a springer or a cocker.  I rarely see a cross bred dog out working and there has to be a reason for this 

Click to expand...

We're planning to get ours out shooting this winter, mainly beating but some picking up too


----------



## Janah (6 May 2013)

I am in favour of bitches as if they wee in wrong place just goes down as dogs pee up!!!!


----------



## stargirl88 (6 May 2013)

Boxers said:



			Ha ha

The cocker my husband uses will not do a thing for his owner if my husband is around!

  Husband bonded immediately with this dog and we have been offered him, but he is an outside dog and not housetrained, which we would struggle with at our home.
		
Click to expand...

But it can be trained - just a bit of consistency it wont be impossible  if you get a puppy you will have to housetrain that.


----------



## PorkChop (6 May 2013)

Twizzel said:



			We're planning to get ours out shooting this winter, mainly beating but some picking up too 

Click to expand...

I wasn't saying cross breeds were frowned upon, however that fact that there are so few out shooting makes you ask the reason why?  Especially if OP was choosing a puppy especially for shooting.


----------



## Venevidivici (6 May 2013)

We rescued a 5yr old,outside/kennel kept GSP,who'd been used on shoots. She came straight inside the house,on her first night,no probs. She housetrained easily and quickly (much easier than any pup we've had!).


----------



## Boxers (11 May 2013)

Well hubby put a deposit on a little liver coloured cocker spaniel dog.  We will pick him up in 3 weeks time.  He is from working stock and husband saw the mother being worked a bit.

Will put some pics on when we get him.

Thanks for advice about dogs versus bitches.


----------



## PorkChop (11 May 2013)

Great news, look forward to seeing pictures


----------

